# Belvita Biscuits



## melassaz (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi does anyone know whether those Belvita biscuits would be OK for a breakfast?  It says they are slow release carbs?


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 22, 2013)

I found that after the two at a time that I allowed myself when I tried them, I was still hungry.  So for me they're useless on their own for breakfast, but nice as a snack with a cuppa.


----------



## melassaz (Jan 22, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I found that after the two at a time that I allowed myself when I tried them, I was still hungry.  So for me they're useless on their own for breakfast, but nice as a snack with a cuppa.



Thanks Lee Lee yeah I agree they are not very filling   I am just confused about what I can and cannot have


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 22, 2013)

My breakfast is usually a banana, followed by a fat/sugar free yogurt if I'm still hungry.  Occasionally I'll have one Weetabix crumbled into yogurt.

If I can be bothered, I have bacon (all the fat cut off) with scrambled egg, tinned tomatoes, mushrooms (using Fry-Light).  That keeps me feeling full for hours, and I usually have that on my weigh-in day when I do a one hour walk to my Slimming World group.


----------



## melassaz (Jan 22, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> My breakfast is usually a banana, followed by a fat/sugar free yogurt if I'm still hungry.  Occasionally I'll have one Weetabix crumbled into yogurt.
> 
> If I can be bothered, I have bacon (all the fat cut off) with scrambled egg, tinned tomatoes, mushrooms (using Fry-Light).  That keeps me feeling full for hours, and I usually have that on my weigh-in day when I do a one hour walk to my Slimming World group.



I have to force myself to eat breakfast as I don't usually bother.  I have been having a couple slices of wholemeal toast and spread and a piece of fruit or porridge.  The "fry up" sounds good to me


----------

